# Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?



## Zanderpaule (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kollegen...
ICH wollte mal Fragen was ihr von dem Internetversandshop Askari haltet!...auch unter www.angelsport.de zu finden...

Weil es dort viel billiger ist als bei einem herkömmlichen Shop wollte ich mal wissen ob man sich dort wohl was bestellen kann und es auch die qualität hat die dort versprochen wird?

z.B. eine Karpfenliege und eine Karfenrute...

mfg: Zanderpaule:vik:


----------



## Buschmann (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Probiers aus wenns scheise is

--->> Retour


----------



## Mario563 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Schau hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103526 nach oder benutze die Boardsuche da findest du genug über Askari


----------



## 48pfünder (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Also ich hab mehr positive Erfahrungen als negative gemacht. Hab auch ein paar Sachen bei Askari bestellt, wenn es ein Namenhafter Hersteller ist, dann hat es ja nichts damit zu tun das es über Askari vertrieben wird. Die Balzer-Rute die du bei Askari bekommst, kriegst du auch bei deinem Händler, ist ja nichts anderes


----------



## welsauge (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Hausmarke Kogha u. Silverman Finger weg, aber sonst kann man schon das ein oder andere Schnäpchen machen...nur Mut..


----------



## mipo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



welsauge schrieb:


> Hausmarke Kogha u. Silverman Finger weg, aber sonst kann man schon das ein oder andere Schnäpchen machen...nur Mut..


 
Meinst du die Ruten? - Habe einen Bekannten der hat sich ne Silvermanrute bestellt mit Korkgriff! Der Korkgriff stellte sich nach mehr maligem Angeln löste sich - das war nur Kork in der Stärke von Packpapier. Hammerhart sag ich da nur und ich hätte sie auf jeden zurückgehen lassen. Bei Kogha kenne ich mich nicht aus, hatte weder Rolle noch Rute.


----------



## erv (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Hi Jungs!

Wie gesagt, bei Ruten und Rollen - Finger weg von Kogha und Silverman!

Ich hab mir jedoch auch erst vor Kurzem ein paar Taschen von Kogha gekauft. Die Stehen in Funktionalität und Verarbeitung wirklich anderen Taschen namhafter Herstellen in nichts nach. Hab für meinen Kogha-Carp Gear Bag ca. € 19,-- bezahlt. Ein Vergleichbares Modell von ... kostet locker das 3 - 4-fache. Und bei einer Tasche ist es ja wircklich wurscht, was da draufsteht.

Du musst eben mal austesten, was man von diesen Produkten kaufen kann und was nicht. Anderes Beispiel: Ob auf nem Messbecher Perca oder Pelzer draufsteht ist völlig wurscht. Messen tun beide gleich ;-)

Einfach mal ein paar Produkte mitbestellen und wenn sie Schrott sind, schickst sie eben wieder zurück.

lg, erv


----------



## alf1987 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Also ich muss sagen Top, habe am Donnerstag was Bestellt gestern da gewesen das nenne ich Lieferzeiten 
Gruss Florian


----------



## dirkbo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Und genau da klinke ich mich auch ein ... habe ne Sänger Heavy Feeder am Montag bestellt, und am Donnerstag wurde sie geliefert ... zur Rute --- sehr gute Qualität zu einem sensationell günstigem Preis !!!!


----------



## catch-and-release (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Habe mir vor einem Jahr mal ein Fliegenangelset bestellt. Nach ca. 2 Monaten kam das Paket...am Mittag angekommen am nachmittag ausprobiert, rolle auseinander geflogen=> Retour

5 Wochen später neue Rolle, am nachmittag ausprobiert, Rolle auseinandergefallen. Dann war es mir zu blööd und ich kauft ne neue Rolle bei meinem TD und die lebt noch heute. Beim Porto haben sie mich auch noch beschissen.

Und was lernen wir daraus?

Kauft euch nie was wo Silverman drauf steht!

Danke


----------



## alf1987 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Habe mir vor einem Jahr mal ein Fliegenangelset bestellt. Nach ca. 2 Monaten kam das Paket...am Mittag angekommen am nachmittag ausprobiert, rolle auseinander geflogen=> Retour
> 
> 5 Wochen später neue Rolle, am nachmittag ausprobiert, Rolle auseinandergefallen. Dann war es mir zu blööd und ich kauft ne neue Rolle bei meinem TD und die lebt noch heute. Beim Porto haben sie mich auch noch beschissen.
> 
> ...


Moin,
Aksari kann nichts dafür wenn man Produkte minderer Qualität kauft...


----------



## catch-and-release (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Das natürlich nicht aber sie bieten sie an! Ausserdem ist es eine Askari eigenmarke wo doch zum beispiel in der Askari karpfen DVD so mit den Pordukttests angegeben wird also das die mitarbeiter alle selbst Angeler sind und die Produkte ausgibig testen!
Daher sollte man doch erwarten können das die Produkte nicht gleich auseinander fallen...


----------



## forelli2.0 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

MOIN,

finger weg von kogha,silverman und vorallem perca ,das ist der reine schrott.doch auch noch etwas positives:die askari dvd über forellen ist sehr informativ und sehr zu empfehlen.

ps:die dvd "MODERNES KARPFENANGELN " istauch sehr gut!|wavey:


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Es heißt ja oft das die Hausmarken von Askari schrott sein sollen, doch die Bissanzeiger von ASKON sollen ja wirklich prima sein. Werde mir beim Askari Lagerverkauf ein Dreibein + Buzzerbar und zwei Askon Bissanzeiger holen. Insgesamt hab ich ausgerechnet komme ich mit 35 - 40€ hin . Auch wenn es dann nicht das High-End Tackle ist, es reicht mir, bin ja erst Anfänger beim Carphunting. Das praktische beim Lagerverkauf ist natürlich im Gegensatz zum Onlineshop, dass man die Sachen begrabbeln kann die man sich zulegen möchte.

Grüsse 
Chris


----------



## Toto (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir auch schon mehrere Sachen bei Askari bestellt und in den Sonderangeboten und Monatsspecials kannste schon mal ganz gute Schnäppchen machen.

Das alle Eigenmarken Schrott sind, kann ich so nicht bestätigen ... kurz und bündig habe ich die Erfahrungen mit folgenden Produkten gemacht:

Kogha Extreme Schlafsack -> TOP und supergünstig (~50€)

Salmo Liege -> stabil aber schwer und unkomfortabel. Dafür war sie günstig mit ca. 50 EUR vor ein paar Jahren

Salmo Rutenfutteral -> naja, nach nem Jahr sind die Nähte aufgeplatzt, Umtausch hat super funktioniert

Perca Bissanzeiger -> auch schon älter aber nicht so doll, gibt auch von z.B. Ultimate für den gleichen Preis (ab 10 EUR) bessere...

Perca Schirmzelt -> stabil aber nicht wirklich dicht, war aber auch recht günstig 

Von Ruten und Rollen hab ich bis dato die Finger gelassen und das bleibt auch so ...

Markenartikel muss man erst im Netz genau vergleichen, viele kleine Online-Shop bieten die teilweise sogar erheblich günstiger ab (DAM Kuttertasche war bei Askari z.B. 30% teurer und der Cormoran Thermoanzug ca. 15 %)

Es gilt eben auch hier, wer günstig kauft, kauft oft zweimal... und vergleichen lohnt immer, einfach mal den gesuchten Produktnamen googlen .... #6

Viel Spaß beim Suchen ... 
Toto


----------



## swift (7. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Gehen die Kogha Rollen echt so schnell kapput, wie man hier überall liest? Ich glaub kaum, dass die es sich leisten könnten dann darauf 5 Jahre Garantie zu geben, wenn die wirklich beim Angucken schon auseinanderfallen. Wie siehts denn bei anderen Herstellern mit Garantien aus? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts davon bei DAM, Daiwa u.Co lesen können. Maximal 3 Jahre. Frag mich gerade warum??? ;+ #t 

Seit wann gibts denn die 5 Jahre Garantie auf Kogha?


_


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal - alter Leitspruch

Und wer billig will, bekommt eben auch nur billig (SCHROTT) - das sollte man sich in unserer "Geiz ist Geil-Gesellschaft" auch mal vor Augen halten. Bitte dann aber nicht rumjammern, wenn einem die ach so billige Rute & Rolle beim ersten richtig guten Fisch in Fetzen um die Ohren fliegt #q


----------



## Krischan 1989 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Moinsen.

Habe auch schon einige Sachen bei Askari bestellt. Von Kogha z.B. habe ich einen Kogha Carp Carryall und bin da sehr mit zufrieden. In der Tasche ist sehr viel Platz und die Verarbeitung ist fü den Preis auch sehr gut. Zu den Ruten und Rollen kann ich leider nichts sagen, weil ich sie mir da noch nicht bestellt habe. Bei den Ruten und Rollen gehe ich doch lieber zum Fachhändler in meiner Nähe! Dort kann ich die Sachen ja auch mal in die Hand nehmen und und testen.


----------



## Lümmy (7. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Ich habe eine Spinnrute von Silverman und bin damit voll zu frieden. Auch sonst bestell ich sehr viel bei Askari und bin da absolut glücklich mit....


----------



## moardin (7. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, wie bei Lümmy. Mit den Eigenmarken bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ich habe einige Ruten und muss sagen, die sind recht gut. Dagegen hatte ich eine vergleichbare Balzer-Rute, die mir nach zwei Tagen gebrochen ist, als ich versuchte einen Hänger zu lösen. Die Ruten der Askari-Eigenmarken haben das bisher immer geschafft und v.a. überlebt.


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

... also ich habe ne Abhakmatte, nen 4er Select Futteral, ne Bleitasche und nen Carryall (XXL De luxe) von Kogha und bin sehr zufrieden.

Preis/Leistung ist gut. 

Bei Ruten und Rollen wäre ich aber auch eher vorsichtig- da ist ja doch etwas mehr Technik dran, die kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## schleienjäger (8. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

hab mir schon 2 mal sachen bei askari bestellt kam nur die hälfte an.und der rest wochen später.war auch schon 2 mal in lüdinghausen,schön ne liste gemacht was ich kaufen wiel         auch nur ca die hälfte da gewesen .und die qualität auch nich so prall.da geh ich lieber zum fachhändler um die ecke,da gibts tips und nen kaffe gratis


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Im Endeffeckt ist Askari super!
Die verkaufen genau wie andere auch Shimano Rollen u.s.w!
Das einzige was ich da nie kaufen würde sind Perca oder Kogha Sachen die sind Schrott ich glaube zu wissen das Perca sogar für Kogha herstellt und das Kogha nur als Name benutzt wird!
Habe mir mal für 80 Euro einen Rodpod gekauft beim ertsen mal zusammen bauen ist erstmal eine Schraube gebrochen und da wo man die  Bissanzeiger draufschraubt ist auch eins abgebrochen!

mfg Marvin

Ps:Askari ist nur gut wenn man weiß was man kauft!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



> Das praktische beim Lagerverkauf ist natürlich im Gegensatz zum Onlineshop, dass man die Sachen begrabbeln kann die man sich zulegen möchte.


 


> Nach ca. 2 Monaten kam das Paket...am Mittag angekommen am nachmittag ausprobiert, rolle auseinander geflogen=> Retour
> 5 Wochen später neue Rolle, am nachmittag ausprobiert, Rolle auseinandergefallen




hab auch schon ein paar mal bei Askari bestellt. Bei einer I.netbestellung dauert die Lieferung immer ziemlich lange(2-3Wochen), bis ich mal telefonisch bestellt habe und seit dem läuft das mit der Lieferung recht schnell, 1-2 Werktage nach Bestellung kommt schon das Paket an#6.

Was mich etwas ärgert ist, das wenn mal wieder ein Angebotsprospekt ins Haus geflattert kommt und man anschliessend daraus dann was telefonisch bestellen will... bevor eventuell "vergriffen"... dann haben die *immer* gerade *irgendetwas* nicht vorrätig und teilen dann am Telefon mit, das die Ware erst in ca. 6 Wochen lieferbar sei... wofür dann solch ein Werbeprospekt? Sowas nennt man doch "unlauterer Wettbewerb" oder liege ich jetzt falsch?... ich meine wenn die Ware erst in ca. 6 Wochen lieferbar sei, dann gibts in der zwischenzeit doch wieder neue Angebote mit einem aktuellem Prospekt und die Preise aus den alten... steigen wieder an.

Ruten und Rollen hab ich bei Askari noch nicht bestellt, aber würde dann doch wenn dann schon ein "Markenprodukt" bestellen. etwas Kleinzeug zb. Schnurstopper, Gummistopper, Posen, Knicklichter und Blei dürfen ruhig auch mal ein No-name Produkt sein... ausser Rollen, Ruten, Haken, Schnur, Wirbel... da würde ich dann schon auf Qualität achten und mich hinterher ärgern, wenn dann noch durch Qualitätsmängel ein guter Fisch verloren geht.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Wie weiter oben schonmal angesprochen...
wenn man weiß was man will, kann man bei Askari bestellen.
Ich habe mir z.B. zwei Ryobi Ecusima bestellt, zu einem vernünftigen Preis (1000er für 27,95 - 2000er für 30,95). Auch Kleinteile kann man kaufen.
Die Eigenmarken sind auch nicht alle schlecht, jedoch kann man einen Großteil vergessen.
Zum Service und Versand:
Auf normalem Niveau... Lieferung (bei mir Bankeinzug) 2-3 Tage nach Bestellung. Rückgabe mit Geldgutschrift dauert ca. 2-3 Wochen.. also alles noch im Rahmen.
Aktionsware ist fast immer vergriffen und erinnert somit an "Bauernfang"... aber sooo schlecht wie manche Schreiben ist Askari nicht! Man muss halt selektieren.
Man kauft ja auch keine Semmeln beim Fleischer, nur weil der die anbietet #h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



> Aktionsware ist fast immer vergriffen und erinnert somit an "Bauernfang"...


daran denke ich auch immer wieder, vorallem bei besonders günstigen Angeboten... aber so schnell kann die Ware nun doch nicht immer gleich wieder weg sein.


> Man kauft ja auch keine Semmeln beim Fleischer, nur weil der die anbietet #h


----------



## KaiAllround (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Habe auch einige Produkte von Askari und muss sagen das ich mich nicht beschweren kann weder bei Kogha Rute oder Rolle.... 
Natürlich wenn man sich ein Fliegenfischer set oder sonst was für ein Komplett set holt für 15,95 oder so ist klar das man da nix erwarten kann... Viele Reden so schlecht über Askari aber so schlecht sind die gar nicht, sicherlich gibt es Angebote die nicht das halten was sie versprechen aber man kann es ja wieder zurückschicken...  Und am besten wenn ihr dort was bestellt dann nur Telefonisch da können sie euch gleich sagen ob es noch da ist oder nicht und wie lange der Versand dauert.


----------



## bennie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Das ständige Hin- und Herschicken kanns meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sein ....


----------



## KaiAllround (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



bennie schrieb:


> Das ständige Hin- und Herschicken kanns meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sein ....



Deswegen per Telefon und keine kompletten sets für 15 euro holen#h


----------



## bennie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Ich rede hier nicht von billigsten Silverman Rute/Rolle Kombos. Und was das ausfallen von Gerät mit dem Telefon zu tun hat weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## KaiAllround (9. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Naja sagen wir so der das mit den Telefon richtet sich noch auf das da vor. Sorry#t


----------



## SU Po (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

HI 

bin seit jahren kunde bei der firma und habe selten etwas zu beanstanden gehabt.
habe mir das rod pod von kogha und freilaufrollen geholt und die karpfenrute von silverman.total zufrieden mit dem zeug.
habe im frühjahr ein sportboot auf der saale ausgetrillt bis es eigentlich schon entkräftet zum keschern bereit war.leider riß die schnur.
hatten aber auch schon bei unserem td eine rute von shimano fr einen freund getestet die bei einem winkel von ca. 60° sich in ihre bestandtile zerlegt hat.
Materialfehler können sich überall einschleichen.
natürlich hat gutes zeug auch seinen preis aber ich muß ja nicht alles von ......... haben damit ch sagen kann schaut her was ich hier schönes habe toll toll.interessiert den karpfen glaube ich auch nicht ob er auf tackle von ..... beißt oder auf produckte von kogha, ..... .



Petri SU Po


----------



## Pette (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Das ist mal ein Wort!

Da ist auf jeden fall etwas wahres dran.... Da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



SU Po schrieb:


> HI
> 
> bin seit jahren kunde bei der firma und habe selten etwas zu beanstanden gehabt.
> habe mir das rod pod von kogha und freilaufrollen geholt und die karpfenrute von silverman.total zufrieden mit dem zeug.
> ...



|good:|good:|good:

mfg Marvin


----------



## KaiAllround (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



SU Po schrieb:


> HI
> 
> bin seit jahren kunde bei der firma und habe selten etwas zu beanstanden gehabt.
> habe mir das rod pod von kogha und freilaufrollen geholt und die karpfenrute von silverman.total zufrieden mit dem zeug.
> ...



Ich glaube du hast das gesagt was hier viele sagen wollten aber es umschrieben haben DANKE!!!!:m


----------



## Pette (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Ich glaube er hat das gesagt was viele sich nicht trauen zu sagen, weil sie dann als "billig" abgestempelt werden...


----------



## KaiAllround (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



Pette schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat das gesagt was viele sich nicht trauen zu sagen, weil sie dann als "billig" abgestempelt werden...



Ja so ca. aber einige haben einfach nicht die richtigen Worte gefunden...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

also die drei sachen die ich mir da mal bestellt haben gingeng gleich zurück!

hab ne stippe bestellt, die hatte über all auf der rute sone pickel! und sie hat gestunken!
deswegen lass ich von Askari die finger!


----------



## Angelmati (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Meiner meinung nach verscherbelt askari da schon gebrauchte gegenstände wie bei CC!
Auch ich hatte mal pilker bestellt und diese sahen aus als hätte man da schon ein halbes jahr mit auf einem Riff geangelt so eingebeult waren sie und der Lack war auch abgesplittert !
Ich würde diefinger von lassen außer es sind Markenruten! diese sind dann auch so wie im Laden


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

wenn man sich teure ruten holt, ist es auch besser wenn man sich die vorher im laden anguckt und sich beraten lässt!


----------



## Angelmati (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> wenn man sich teure ruten holt, ist es auch besser wenn man sich die vorher im laden anguckt und sich beraten lässt!


 
Das ist ja klar !
Wer kauft schon Blind eine Rute für 180 euro:vik:


----------



## joopie (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kaufe seit Jahren bei Askari ein und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnelligkeit der Zustellung und den Preisen.
Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur dann, wenn ich sie mir ansehen kann. Dann ist eben ein Samstag im Askariladen drin. Das ist fast so schön wie Weihnachten.

Zu den angeblichen Billigmarken kann ich nur sagen:
"Wer meint, dass er zu diesen Preisen Spitzenartikel bekommt, der vertut sich eben!"
Selbst Markenartikel haben oftmals Mängel oder zerlegen sich nach kurzer Zeit. Es kommt eben darauf an, welche Ansprüche ich an mein Gerät stelle und was mir mein Geldbeutel erlaubt!"
#6


----------



## schleienjäger (13. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

war einer von euch schon mal in lüdinghausen hab noch nie soviele fehlerhafte ruten usw gesehn.naja bleibt auch nicht aus wenn  hunderte oder tausende leute den kramm in der hand hatten.ne absolut nicht mein ding,bin bereit bei meinem tackle dealer#6 ein paar euros mehr zu  zahlen.hab da ne super beratung und service ohne ende und wen mal was defekt war hatte ich spätestens nach 9 tagen ersatz ohne rumdiskutieren,da gabs neu und gut wars.hab da auch schon ruten und rollen günstiger bekommen wie bei askari


----------



## Pette (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Ich würde diefinger von lassen außer es sind Markenruten! diese sind dann auch so wie im Laden




GENAU DAS IST DER PUNKT!

Wenn man weiß was man bei Askari kauft, kann man auch nicht enttäuscht werden!

Wenn man was "namenhaftes" kauft wen ihr das undbedingt braucht und darauf werd legt das Shimano, fox, etc  draufsteht, was spricht dagegen bei askari zu bestellen?ist ja wohl das gleiche produkt wie bei Shop XYZ!

Wer natürlich etwas kauft was er nicht kennt...kan schon passieren das was nicht in ordung ist.. derjenige ist dann aber selber daran schuld!

deswegen ist manche kritik von euch hier bissel fehl am platz!


----------



## bennie (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

!!!!!

falls du Verstärkung brauchst


----------



## Pette (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

hehe!


----------



## Meeres_Angler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

moin
also meine meinung ist :
das man ganz klar sagen kann eine rute für 10 ist wohl auch nicht mehr wert und man kann nicht viel erwarten. aber nur weil eine rute 150€ kostet kann sie trotzdem plunder sein oder?
den oft bezahlt man den namen ,leider!
ich habe schon einfache kohlfahserruten gekauft für unter 20€ aus dem internet und bin mehr wie zu frieden.ich habe die gleiche rute wieder gefunden in einem großen laden da wollten die als angebot 39,99 haben!
also warum nicht günstig zu schlagen wenn es möglich ist.
denn viele blanks sind vom gleichen hersteller (komme fast alle aus fernost)und bekommen dann einen nahmen.

manche preis sind bei den großen echt unschlagbar .

aber was mich aufregt ist ein großer katalog super angebote und wenn du bestellst ist nichts da. da könnte ich ausrasten erst erlebt bei der angler  Do... ,meeres zuberhör bestellt für 5 leute (300€) und nach 2 monaten warte zeit ein fünftel bekommen echt super!!!!!

also wenns nicht gefällt oder plunder ist schick es zurück.

mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Fabi1992 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Da kannsch schon einkaufen aber am, besten net die eigenprodukte da hab ich kleine guten erfahrungen mit


----------



## KaiAllround (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

Ja wie gesagt, wo ich dort das erste mal bestellt habe musste ich auch ewig warten aber dann das 2 mal gings sau schnell 1bis 2 Tage aber halt Angerufen und gefragt ob das Produkt noch da ist...|wavey:


----------



## Rossi1983 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



Meeres_Angler schrieb:


> aber was mich aufregt ist ein großer katalog super angebote und wenn du bestellst ist nichts da. da könnte ich ausrasten erst erlebt bei der angler  Do... ,meeres zuberhör bestellt für 5 leute (300€) und nach 2 monaten warte zeit ein fünftel bekommen echt super!!!!!
> 
> also wenns nicht gefällt oder plunder ist schick es zurück.
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich dir zu. Wollte vor kurzem ein Sbio-Kofferset bestellen (19,95 €). Wurde dann sogar im Werbeflyer für 15,95 € angeboten. Nach 5 Wochen angerufen wo das Zeug bleibt und zu hören bekommen das sie Lieferschwierigkeiten haben. Nochmal gewartet, nochmal angerufen - Ergebnis: Kommt frühestens in der KW 46 (KW 25 bestellt).
Wenn ich das Zeug nicht habe, wieso bewerbe ich es dann noch? 
Das war Mies. Hab ich jetzt storniert und die Sbiro´s im Laden gekauft.
Ansonsten geht´s ruck zuck und Quali mehr als ok!


----------



## zander1203 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*

hallo!!!
also ich bestelle oft bei Askari und man bekommt zwar in den meisten fällen nie alles aber dafür ist der preis gut. Und wenn ich unbedigt etwas schnell brauche  rufe ich da an und gebe alles durch und die sagen mir dann ob alles lieferbar ist und sage dann dabei 24 std lieferung  die ist nämlich kostenlos.Man muss eben nur tel machen sonst geht es nicht. Man kann nicht alles da kaufen.Aber im großen und ganzen ist es ein guter und preiswerter Laden "so wie ich finde"

mfg marcel


----------



## The_Duke (15. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



> Wollte vor kurzem ein Sbio-Kofferset bestellen (19,95 €). Wurde dann sogar im Werbeflyer für 15,95 € angeboten. Nach 5 Wochen angerufen wo das Zeug bleibt und zu hören bekommen das sie Lieferschwierigkeiten haben. Nochmal gewartet, nochmal angerufen - Ergebnis: Kommt frühestens in der KW 46 (KW 25 bestellt).
> Wenn ich das Zeug nicht habe, wieso bewerbe ich es dann noch?



Es ist leider so, daß ASKARI ihren Katalog und ihre Flyer mit einer nicht unerheblichen Vorlaufzeit erstellen und dann drucken lassen.
Dort wird dann Ware beworben, die noch nicht im Lager bzw. in den Regalen liegt, für die aber sehr wohl eine Lieferzusage besteht.
Leider werden Lieferzusagen öfters nicht eingehalten.
Sei es weil der Hersteller in Fernost den Termin nicht halten konnte, weil der Container "verloren" ging oder was auch immer.
So ein Flyer hat ne Vorlaufzeit von mindestens drei Wochen bis er erstellt, gedruckt usw. ist.
Ziel ist es jedoch, daß Ware im Lager eine möglichst kurze Liegezeit hat.
Lagervolumen ist knapp und kostet Geld.
Angebote sind nicht automatisch Überhänge im Lager, sondern werden sehr oft extra dafür geordert.
Das (die Vorlaufzeit) ist der Nachteil bei papiergestützter Werbung. 
Bei reiner Internetwerbung lässt sich das eher "just in time" bewerkstelligen.


----------



## The_Duke (15. September 2007)

*AW: Internet Shop Askari.....gut oder verarsche?*



> Nachteil bei Askari ist, dass es keinen Hinweis gibt, ob die Ware lieferbar ist oder nicht! Einen Telefonanruf vermeide ich dort, denn der kostet zusätzlich Geld, während das Internet über die Flatrate abgegolten ist



Etwas Geduld noch....es wird in absehbarer Zeit scheinbar ein neues Shopkonzept geben.
Es wäre denkbar, daß dann eine Lieferbarkeitsanzeige integriert wird ;-)


----------

